# Camera won't connect to computer. >_<



## donutcrazelol (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi. I went to go put some pictures onto my computer. Usually the computer recognizes my camera within seconds. I sat around for 5 minutes and nothing. x.x I tried to fix it by going into device manager and doing all that, but it didn't work. I scanned my computer for viruses, don't have any. This is not a new camera of mine, and it has always worked. I tried it on my laptop and it didn't connect either, so i'm assuming it's obviously not a problem with my USB ports. The camera I have is a Nikon CoolPix L18. I tried to change the batteries also, but that didn't work. The camera is fine and all, just that it won't connect to the computer correctly >_<. 

Help???


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & Welcome to TSF :wave:

It could well be the cable at fault, or the cable connector on the camera.

I suggest that you get a card reader and and use that instead - It is a lot quicker too. A card reader is only a few pounds/dollars...


----------



## donutcrazelol (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for responding  Lol, Yeah. I had decided to use my card reader before I read your response and it worked. Thanks though


----------

